# Style



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

Hi
Wollte mal fragen, was euer persönlicher Style ist. Also was für Kleider, Musik und Lebensweise ihr pflegt. Dies sollte nicht als sinnloser Spamthread fungieren, sonder dient dazu, mehr über die Member des Buffed.de-Clans rauszufinden.

Also ich selber trage ja sehr gerne Kleider im Stile Hip-Hop, das heisst Hosensäcke tiefer gesetzt, und Eyecatcher-Ware und so. Meine "Lieblingsmarke" ist WuWear, trage neben bei aber auch viel mehr, KarlKani, Ecko, aber auch manchmal Schuhe von DC.

So, jetzt seid ihr dran.


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Hab sogesehen meinen eigenen Style,ich zieh an was gut aussieht.Lieblingsmarke ist Ecko.Marken sind mir eigl egal hauptsache das sieht prall aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juni 2008)

Schwarze 10-Loch-Stiefel, olivgrüne/schwarze Hose, Band-T-Shirt und Haare offen.  Damn sexy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damn sexy!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich trag meine Globe Skater Schuhe, lockere knielange Hosen (in denen ich viel Platz und Bewegungsfreiheit zum Eierschauckeln und Skaten hab) und ein Band-Shirt (hab nur bis auf 2 andere, nur Band-Shirts).

Die meisten meiner Shirts sind von Fruite of the Loom. 

Lieblingsmarke bleibt aber Globe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik höre ich hauptsächlich Metal, Rock und Punk. 

Meine Lebensweise ist recht lässig und mit Humor.


----------



## Dogar (5. Juni 2008)

meist nen Kurzärmliges Hemd, Blaue oder schwarze Jeans.

Musik: Klassisches.

meine lebensweise ist Kommunikation statt Agression.


----------



## Frigobert (5. Juni 2008)

Nie ohne meine schwarze Lederweste aus dem Haus! Ist für mich irgendwie das, was für meine Frau ihre Handtasche, hab ich alles mit einem Griff dabei, was ich brauche - Papiere, Geld, Schlüssel und was man sonst so für den täglichen Überlebenskampf braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juni 2008)

ich trage keine kleidung. ich erfreue meine umwelt mit meinem geilen körper und meinem riesen gemächt


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich trage keine kleidung. ich erfreue meine umwelt mit meinem geilen körper und meinem riesen gemächt



Aha, daher der Name *riesen*trolli, oder wie?


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich trage keine kleidung. ich erfreue meine umwelt mit meinem geilen körper und meinem riesen gemächt



dein ava ist aber sehr verhüllt, anscheinend hast du was (kleines?) zu verbergen ;>


----------



## Rodney (5. Juni 2008)

Ich mag allegmein den Skater-Style da ich auch selbst fahre.
Schuhe v.A. von Vans, Flip oder Element, Hosen sind Baggy aber nicht übertrieben.
Ich liebe Polo Shirts und Hemden, Ed Hardy finde ich großartig unter ein Hemd drunter. Offen lassen.

Ein Lebensstil... Live Hard. Die Young. Dirnk A Good-Tasting Beer.

Ich mache viel Krafttraining, gehe viel Laufen, skaten und Fußballspielen.
Mein Tag wird von der Schule bestimmt, aber nur bis ca. 20:00.

Das Wochenede reagiert König Fußball: Bundesliga, 2. Liga, alles nochmal.

Das zocken hatte früher einen immensen Anteil, das ist mittlerweile aber geschrumpft auf 5 bis 7 Stunden in der Arbeitswoche.
Am WE kann man mal länger in die Nacht spielen, wenn man nicht gerade in irgndeinem abgefuckten Hotel in Cottbus, Rostock, auf St. Pauli oder in Dortmnd rumgammelt weil man den letzten Zug zurück in die Heimat straight um 2 Minuten verpasst hat.

Mein Stil richtet sich aber auch nach der Musik die ich Höre. Nietengürtel und Lederarmbänder trage ich nicht nur, weil sie mir gefallen, sondern weil sie ein Teil der Seele von Punk/Metal/Hardcore sind.

Der Sex ist auch ein Teil von Lifestyle... finde ich. Ich musste feststellen dass ich kein Bindungsmesch (mehr) bin und habe Geschlechtverkehr nur noch ab 2.0 ProMil weil mein Körper sich dann entschliest, nicht mehr das zu tun, was mein Kopf ihm eigentlich sagt.

Einen Lifestyle in einem Post auszudrücken ist... schwer.
Da kann dieser Thread garantiert noch hochinterssant werden.


----------



## Shurycain (5. Juni 2008)

Mein Style?
Very Easy :

-Lacoste Schuhe
-Boss Hose
-Ralph & Lauren Polo (stehkragen ,is klar ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-D & C Gürtel
-Hilfiger Hemd (doppel stehkragen ftw)
-Hilfiger Boxershorts
-Tom Tailor Sweatshort
-Festina am Arm


Das is Style


----------



## mayaku (5. Juni 2008)

Hmmmm...
...heute das kleine Schwarze, dazu 10cm-Absatz und Lockemähne, morgen Tanktop mit Jeans, Zopf und Adidas Superstars und übermorgen weiße Bluse, Röckchen und Brille.

Kann alles sein.

Achte auch überhaupt nicht auf Marken beim Einkaufen, es muss mir halt gefallen.

Mein liebstes Accessoire:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Juni 2008)

Hmmm tagein tagaus die selbe Jeans, bunte o. braune Chucks, (ggf T-shirt mit ) Hemd drüber, nicht allzu grell. Meistens weiß / grau mit schwarzen / dunkelblauen Streifen. öä.

Ganz schwarz sieht man mich selten, bin Neurodermitiker und das lässt sich auf schwarzen Klamotten net so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik ... Eigentlich großes Spektrum

Sting, Manowar, bissl Hammerfall, Bullet uä., In Flames ... Aber anhörbar is natürlich auch The Cardigans oder The Kooks.

Ansonsten halte ich mich für sehr humorvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



well, in fact, that's it


----------



## Klunker (5. Juni 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau wie ich =) Nunj momentan laufe ich immer mit ner surfer badehose herum dazu halbe chucks und en t-shirt....nrgs wann kommen meine Rise Agaisnt und Flogging Molly shirts an? -.-

Nunja lebenweise ist wie die von K0I0ss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Juni 2008)

Haare hab ich meistens zum iro geformt,oder den pony hoch
Shirts sind meistens schwarz,mit irgentwelchen Punk Sprüchen oder Anarchie Zeichen
Hosen meistens 3/4 Hosen,schwarz
Schuhe vans oder chucks
Sonstiges:Nietenarmbänder


DAS IST STYLE!!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Juni 2008)

style???
hose, T- shirt, Unterhose
fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (7. Juni 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Mein Style?
> Very Easy :
> 
> -Lacoste Schuhe
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Dim (7. Juni 2008)

Normale Jeans, normale T-Shirts, oft auch Polo-Shits, Zipper- oder Kaputzenpullover, Socken, Boxershorts, kein Tanga xD

Haare kurz, manchmal lass ich mir nen blonden Streifenüber den Kopf färben..

Lacoste Schuhe


----------



## Sin (7. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Hi
> Wollte mal fragen, was euer persönlicher Style ist.



Ich habe mir angewöhnt alles quer durch den Garten zu tragen:
Oberkörper: zu 70% Hemden, meist von Hugo Boss, Abrams oder C&A und zu 30% T-shirts vom Abrams
Hose: Hilfiger, Abrams, C&A
Schuhe: Boss
Socken: Ka welche Firma, allesamt von C&A glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Boxershorts: glaub die meisten von Abrams

Ansons ist halt näher als C&A ^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2008)

jeans,pullower mit kaputze,eher blau und rot.
musik:linkinpark relient k und Evanescence 
stil:an erster stelle vernunft-kein platz fuer scheisse bauen.
frust muss raus-irgendwie,gedanken sollen zu worten werden.wenn ich spass habe soll ich es zeigen.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Juni 2008)

Kappen: NNNEEWWW EERRAA
Sweatshirts: Redrun, Gap
T-Shirts: Chakuza shirt, hrrrrhrrr heut angekommen, oder Southpole bzw Kani t-shirts
Hose:Kanie Hose
Schuhe:Adidads Schuhe
Jacke: Bomberjacke von Hilfiger

Musikstyle: Chakuza, Bushido etc.


----------



## rEdiC (7. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kappen: NNNEEWWW EERRAA
> Sweatshirts: Redrun, Gap
> T-Shirts: Chakuza shirt, hrrrrhrrr heut angekommen, oder Southpole bzw Kani t-shirts
> Hose:Kanie Hose
> ...


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie lächerlich du damit aussiehst. *g*


----------



## Tan (7. Juni 2008)

ok, Style?! Was´n dat?

na, ich geh ohne meine Chucks nich ausm Haus und außerdem zieh ich liebend gern meine Bandshirts oder Funshirts an.

und Haare werden schön strubelig getragen und wenn mir danach zu Mute ist, zieh ich meine Pornobrille (insider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) an.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

style hmm
schwarze hose 
tybal hemd/t-shirt 
MEINE LIEBLINGS JACKE 
gestylte frisur 

halt alles was man am morgen in 4min anziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint:
und da bald sommer ist
kurze hose (schwarz xD)
leider keine jacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu warm
t-shirt 
eine meiner 20 brillen (alle aus thailand und keine mehr als 2 franken gekostet *g*)


----------



## Theroas (8. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant. Die humanoiden Lebensformen in diesem Thread versuchen
sich anhand ihres äußeren und inneren Erscheinens zu kategorisieren.
Ich werde das noch eine Weile verfolgen.


----------



## Tahult (8. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise immer lässig-elegant.

Heute abend aus gegebenem Anlass:

54er-WM-Retro-Shirt
Harlekinmütze in Schwarz-Rot-Gold
Deutschlandschal
Deutschlandfahne

und Hose, Schuhe usw. natürlich^^


----------



## Oonâgh (8. Juni 2008)

Lol Theroas, das Bild mit Data passt ja wohl herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Juni 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie lächerlich du damit aussiehst. *g*



Dich will ich mir erst gar nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

tach leude

also klamotten: meist schwarze oder blaue Jeans, auch mal kurze jeanshosen mit polo- hemd oder lockerem t-shirt,

Musik: wechselt aber zurzeit: Slipknot, Foo Fighters, Nightwish

Lebensweise: naja zurzeit ist viel arbeit also stress und da geht dann mein humor schon mal flöten und ich werd leicht gereitzt aber ansonst bin ich eig immer mit irgend nem sarkastischen spruch oder schwarzem humor anzutreffen

edit: zu den haaren zurzeit gehen sie knapp über meine haare aber ich versuch sie schulterlang zu kriegen dann werden sie schwarz gefärbt hehe


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Flogging Molly shirt



Tja...ich hab meins Live in Köln aufem Konzert gekauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

und wie war das Konzert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffe die kommen nächste Jahr wieder zu Hurricane, werde dann wohl auch da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

Schwarze Hose (im sommer kurz), Band shirt (In Flames, Bullet, etc...) und endweder mein Vans Slip-on's in grau-schwarz oder meine schwarzen chucks, aber die sind atm bei nem kumepl stehn geblieben xD sonst? nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will heißen, style: 10/10 Metal-Punkte xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. Juni 2008)

Style?

Das was ich im Schrank hab ! 

Sprich Klamotten und Schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musik hör ich house-hipHop


----------



## Sinizae (9. Juni 2008)

Was den Style angeht führe ich sozusagen ein Doppelleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ARBEIT*

- Turnschuhe
- Jeans/schwarze Hose
- einfache Tops
- Blusen
- leichtes Makeup
- Haare immer zum Zopf


*PRIVAT*
und das ist mein eigentlicher Style

- Bundeswehrhosen (im Sommer kurz)
- schwarze Hosen
- Metalshirts 
- Tanktops
- 10-Loch Alpha/8-Loch Docks
- keltisches Lederarmband
- entweder gar kein Makeup oder nur die Augen mit schwarzem Kajal betont
- Haare offen oder Halbzopf


Was IMMER (Arbeit + Privat) dabei ist:

- Festivalbändchen am linken Hangelenk
- Thorshammer 
- 3 Ringe


Allgemein würde ich meinen Lebens"style" als Metal bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich identifiziere mich immerhin schon seit fast 10 Jahren mit dieser Musik und würde sie durchaus als meine Lebenseinstellung bezeichnen =)


----------



## the Huntress (9. Juni 2008)

Hm mal überlegen!

In Sachen Klamotten achte ich meist darauf das die Farbe zu mir passt und das es schön elegant aber auch manchmal sportlich aussieht. Da mir dort die meisten Sachen passen und ich da auch alles was ich mag finde ist mein Favorit da die Marke ,,Tom Tailor".

An Musik höre ich so ziemlich alles was mir gefällt, außer so Sachen wie Hip Hop, Techno und so. Für mich ist das ehrlich gesagt keine Richtige Musik. Coole Sprüche im Takt klopfen und zu ,,Ums-ums-ums-" abgehen? Nein danke!
Meine Lieblingsbands sind Nine Inch Nails, Queens of the Stoneage, We are Scientists, Coldplay und U2. Aber auch gute Laune-macher wie die Ärzte höre ich gerne. Bin im August auf ein Konzert von denen in Uelzen. /jubel <3 Bela B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lebensstil ist relativ gesund was die Nahrungsaufnahme angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Normalerweise treibe ich auch Sport ala Joggen aber seit einem Monat hab ich einfach keine Lust zu und vergrabe mich daher öfters vor dem PC als mir lieb ist. Das wird sich aber in den Schulferien ändern wenn ich meine Monatskarte fürs Freibad habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (9. Juni 2008)

Ed Hardy und Audigier Shirt, kurze Hosen und Badelatschen, alles total Chillig und bequem, bis auf selten Regen gibts ja hier nie unter 25 Grad. 

Music House/Electro/Trance-Tech, leg selber in einem der größten Clubs auf hier.

Mein neuestes Werk gibts hier zu hören: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=45619&st=0


----------



## DieSchachtel (9. Juni 2008)

Ich trage eigentlich normales zeug, Levis Jeans und T-Shirts meistens von Bands wie Led Zeppelin oder DeepPurple, hab aber kurze Haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab und zu auch Elegant mit Hemd und Sakko, bin eher der Anzug Typ^^.

Lebensweise: Trotz meines Positiven Auftretens bin ich einer der sehnsüchtig auf den Weltuntergang wartet da ich einfach keine Lust mehr hab auf diesem elenden und langsam vor sich hinsiechenden Planeten zu verotten. Kann auch ziehmlich schnell austicken, Worte finde ich meist Keine um eine Konfrontation mit anderen Mitmenschen zu vermeiden. Naja, jeder ist anders.

Gruß,

DieSchachtel


----------



## Thoor (9. Juni 2008)

haha lol....

Anhand von dem was ich hier lese bin ich wohl n Aussenseiter=(
Ich bin ein strenger Metalfan, aber ich lauf net so rum, meist eher locker und verschlafen ich meine, 10 Loch Stiefel gut und recht, aber bis ich die ma gebunden haben._. und nix gegen "make up" aber bei Männern wirkt das ein wenig"vom anderem Ufer"-_- aber jedem das sein


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> [...]
> und nix gegen "make up" aber bei Männern wirkt das ein wenig"vom anderem Ufer"-_- aber jedem das sein



Moment, welcher Typ hier hat von Make Up gesprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Des würd mich jetze mal interessieren *g*


----------



## Thoor (9. Juni 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> Was den Style angeht führe ich sozusagen ein Doppelleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^
denk ich ma anhand der4 bundeswehrhosen^^


----------



## Oonâgh (9. Juni 2008)

'n Typ mit Tanktop will ich aber net ständig sehen
Ah ja und Blusen machen's unwahrscheinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider gehört dieser Kandidat zum weiblichen Geschlecht *eg*


----------



## Vakeros (9. Juni 2008)

hm style?*ansichrunterschau*
blaue jeans oder schwarze hose
meine chucks mit nem totenkopf hinten drauf
wenns warm is schwarze hemden ansonsten schwarze pullover oder mein schwarzer mantel
bin grad dabei meine haare längerwachsen zu lassen

musik:METAL,Hardcore,usw

lebensstil:lasst-mich-in-ruhe-ich-will-in-ruhe-musik-hören-einstellung

PS:das wichtigste hab ich vergessen:
ich trag immer kopfhörer,entweder aufn ohren oder an meiner kleidung befestigt

das wars auch schon


----------



## Lurock (9. Juni 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> PS:das wichtigste hab ich vergessen:
> ich trag immer kopfhörer,entweder aufn ohren oder an meiner kleidung befestigt


Damn, das hab ich vergessen, die sind bei mir auch *immer* dabei!
Also Ergänzung:


Lurock schrieb:


> Schwarze 10-Loch-Stiefel, olivgrüne/schwarze Hose, Band-T-Shirt und Haare offen.  Damn sexy!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


+
Kopfhörer

Mmmh... in welche Richtung geht mein "Style"... Metal würd ich sagen... 
Aber da mach ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken drüber, ist halt mein Style... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

kann mir lurock richtig vorstellen -.- auch wenn ich das nid will ^^


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Juni 2008)

Jetzt zur warmen Zeit habe ich meist Bermudas an. Außerdem trage ich (meist) helle T-Shirts oder Polo Shirts (Sorry aber ich hasse Hemden xD ). Ach ja und ich trage noch weiße Nikes, aber manchmal auch Adidas, je nach dem was mir besser gefällt wenn ich mal wieder einkaufen muss^^. Ich trage eigentlich auch nie Kappen oder sonstige Kopfbedeckungen und meine Haare sind kurz und entweder vorne hochgestellt oder einfach ganz normal halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--> Ich habe eigentlich einen neutralen Stil, da ich mich nicht gerne in Schubladen stecken lasse ( So nach dem Motto "Das ist ein Rocker, das da ein Rapper und das ein Emo und das ist auch die Lebenseinstellung und daran kann man nichts ändern)..... 

Und mein Motto bzw. meine Einstellung ist ganz klar: "Verdammt noch mal! Du lebst nur ein mal, also leb auch so wie DU es für richtig hälst!" Und ich glaub diese Einstellung kann ich allen nur ans Herz legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mein Musikstil ist eigentlich Hiphop/ Rap, (R 'n  und Rock.


----------



## Black Muffin (9. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Damn, das hab ich vergessen, die sind bei mir auch *immer* dabei!
> Also Ergänzung:
> 
> +
> ...



wennde schon so auf pseudo-metaller machst, was habend enn die bitchez in diner sig verloren? die sind only for playaz, K? ganXta 4tw


----------



## Nevad (9. Juni 2008)

Wieso sollte man als "Metaller" nicht auf Titten und Ärsche stehen dürfen?Wieso Pseudo-Metal?Mit deinen 14 Jahren läuft man oft jedem Trend hinterher um dazuzugehören.Der ganze "Style" mit Cap usw. ist sowieso meist nur um dazuzugehören.Ich find es nicht gut,dass sich so viele Leute ausschliesslich nach dem Aussehen definieren.


----------



## Lurock (9. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> wennde schon so auf pseudo-metaller machst, was habend enn die bitchez in diner sig verloren? die sind only for playaz, K? ganXta 4tw


Ich mach auf gar nichts, du spielst dich hier ziemlich auf mein kleiner "gangXta"!


----------



## seitenaus (9. Juni 2008)

billabong cap mit flexfit
bandshirt, atm audioslave
dunkelblaue noname jeans
circa's 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> wennde schon so auf pseudo-metaller machst, was habend enn die bitchez in diner sig verloren? die sind only for playaz, K? ganXta 4tw



die bunny's sind keine ganXtas .. sind porno darsteller nur bilder die ned soo freizügig sind -.- tse 
wenn man keine ahnung hat -> google fragen


----------



## Shalor (9. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> wennde schon so auf pseudo-metaller machst, was habend enn die bitchez in diner sig verloren? die sind only for playaz, K? ganXta 4tw




Oh
mein 
Gott

Gibts noch mehr zu sagen?

@ Topic: Seit dem 11ten Lebensjahr trag ich zu 80% schwarz, 15% grau und die restlichen 5% sind dann farbige Sachen...
Ansonsten Turnschuhe, schwarze Hosen, schwarzes T-shirt und Porno-Unterwäsche.
50% aggressives Etwas, 50% lustiger Typ von Nebenan.
Musik: Disturbed, Fettes Brot, Ärzte, Fanta 4, Slipknot

Hoppers kann ich net ausstehen wegen dem Charakter, Skaters kann ich nicht ausstehen weil 70% der "sich Skater nennenden Leute nichtmal skaten können" und Emos finde ich ätzend und nervig.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (9. Juni 2008)

"Hopper" haben den gleichen Charakter?Vorurteil,ganz einfach.Denkst du es ist so einfach Leute nach ihrem Aussehen in eine Verhaltensschublade zu stecken?


----------



## Sinizae (9. Juni 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> ^
> denk ich ma anhand der4 bundeswehrhosen^^




Ich bin kein Kerl vom andern Ufer, ich bin ne Frau ^^ und ich LIEBE Bundeswhehosen =D Bequem, man braucht keine Handtasche wegen den tollen Taschen und überhaupt =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rocken einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (10. Juni 2008)

waeh?^^


----------



## se_BASTET (10. Juni 2008)

Diesel, Meltin Pot und Jack&Jones  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jedem der Style der ihm gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl ..


----------



## J4L (10. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe aus wie das coole Muttersöhnchen. Nicht scheiße eigentlich ziemlich gut aber halt Poloshirts und der ganze Kram.
(Bin aber kein Muttersöhnchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (10. Juni 2008)

stylische Jeans, die was besondres her macht, schön ausgewaschen, ''zerfetzt'', von mir aus auch vollgekritzel wenns gut aussieht (aber vom designer net von mir selber xD), so nen richtig fettes designer dingens halt.

Dann ein trendiges t-shirt, am besten gold auf schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer ein passender gürtel 8ganz dicker fan da von armani...die gürtel sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Sonnenbrille, gestylte Haare

Airforce One Schuhe (nike) mit Lasche über der Hose.

So kann man dann Party machen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

die kopfhörer hab ich auch vergessen und das ich mir jetzt auch endlich band t-shirts zulegen werden ich komm einfach nicht drum herum, auch wenn dann jeder in der arbeit sagt ich bin n freak (diese meinung ist an meinem azubitisch schon standart weil da alle nur hiphop bzw elektro hören aber das sind einfach ignorante säcke)


----------



## meckermize (10. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich trage keine kleidung. ich erfreue meine umwelt mit meinem geilen körper und meinem riesen gemächt




xD Omg

Und @ Sinizae ...Netter tipp wegen Handtasche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

Hmm... Meist 'ne lange schwarze Hose, eigentlich nie was kurzes, dazu Vans oder Chucks, Oberteil variiert von (selten) gelb bis hin zu schwarz, meiner jeweiligen Stimmung angepasst, immer dasselbe Armband und oft, nicht immer, 'nen Nietengürtel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik? Von Rock über Post Hardcore bis hin zu Dark Metal ziemlich viel.^^

Lebensweise... Bin mehr so der Einzelgänger, seh' Sachen auch wohl eher nüchtern bis pessimistisch, kann aber auch lustig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juni 2008)

Ich werde schwarz tragen, bis es eine dunklere Farbe gibt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt seh ich meistens aus wie ne seltsame Mischung aus Metaller/Goth, Nerd und ner Prise Emo... würde ich zumindest vermutlich sagen wenn ich mich selbst irgendwo sehen würde. Ich steh auf Nerd/Geek Shirts (All your base are belong to us!) und hasse, dass es als Girly-Versionen von Bandshirts meist nur viel hässlichere Motive gibt (gutes Beispiel: die In Extremo Shirts zu Mein Rasend Herz). 
Momentan trag ich meist auch noch meinen, von Bekannten immer als "Angeberbändchen" :> bezeichneten, Wacken 07 Backstagepass am Schlüsselhalsband, inklusive Schlüssel und Mini-Taschenlampe dran. Am linken Arm die 2 verbliebenen Festivalbändchen (Wacken 06 & 07), im linken Ohr zwei einfache, runde Ohrringe und manchmal noch einen silbernen, leicht schnörkeligen Ring mit ovalem Yin&Yang Symbol am rechten Daumen (ja, Daumen! auf anderen Fingern ist der mir zu groß ;>).

Ach ja und meine Haare sind gefärbt, eigentlich bin ich blond, hab aber schwarzes Deckhaar mit rot darunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydea (11. Juni 2008)

löl?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mhh nix bestimmtes, nur was gefällt;D
Aber meine CHUCKS müssen immer dabei sein


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Seydea schrieb:


> löl?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaub ich amch n fred auf für Chucksliebhaber^^


----------



## Nevad (11. Juni 2008)

Den flame ich dann zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Den flame ich dann zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich weis nich obs ernst gemeint war oder nicht aber wenns ernst war spars dir in zukunft bitte oder beantrag bitte bei noxiel nen bann


----------



## Nevad (11. Juni 2008)

In einem Thread für eine Schuhmarke würde ich mindestens einen Kommentar hinterlassen :O


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> In einem Thread für eine Schuhmarke würde ich mindestens einen Kommentar hinterlassen :O


er darf auch negativ sein nur nicht beleidigend oder herabsetztend

übrigens sind chucks KEINE marke sonder eine schuhsorte -.-


----------



## Nevad (11. Juni 2008)

Converse->Chucks->1000 Sorten?
Mir eigl egal ob es eine Marke oder eine Sorte ist,die Hauptsache ist,dass ich die nicht mehr sehen kann..


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> übrigens sind chucks KEINE marke sonder eine schuhsorte -.-


Na du kennst dich ja super mit deinen Lieblingsschuhen aus. 

Ursprünglich waren die Chucks sehr wohl eine Marke (der Firma Converse). Das Modell war dann nur so erfolgreich dass es in zahlreichen Varianten und von jedem x-beliebigen Hersteller kopiert wurde.

/edit: LordofDemons, nur weil der nette Noxiel dir deine tolle Signatur erlaubt hat, heißt das noch lange nicht dass du jetzt hier diplomatische Immunität genießt. Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Converse->Chucks->1000 Sorten?
> Mir eigl egal ob es eine Marke oder eine Sorte ist,die Hauptsache ist,dass ich die nicht mehr sehen kann..


das problem ist nur das es niemanden interessiert was du sehen willst oder nicht sehen willst.
also bitte verschone uns

nebenbei ich kann deine posts auch nicht mehr sehn


----------



## Nevad (11. Juni 2008)

> nebenbei ich kann deine posts auch nicht mehr sehn





> das problem ist nur das es niemanden interessiert was du sehen willst oder nicht sehen willst.
> also bitte verschone uns




Editeine Meinung ist interessanter als meine?Du hast ja ein großes Selbstbewusstsein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (11. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er darf auch negativ sein nur nicht beleidigend oder herabsetztend
> 
> übrigens sind chucks KEINE marke sonder eine schuhsorte -.-


Genau so wie Jeep, hm? Ist auch nur eine Fahrzeugbezeichnung für 4x4 Gelände Trucks, und NIEMALS nicht für eine Marke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Editeine Meinung ist interessanter als meine?Du hast ja ein großes Selbstbewusstsein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


iwie läuft das hier ins leere und hat nichts mehr mit dem eigendlichen threat zu tun also spammen wir uns mit PMS zu anstatt hier.


----------



## MiniMinie (14. Juni 2008)

mhh ich fang dann lieber wieder mit einem beitrag an der zum thema gehört...
also in eine schublade würd ich mich nich schieben... 
am meisten trag ich obenrum schwarz, aber nicht uni sondern mit mustern oder anderen farben, aber bunte oder graue sachen hab ich in letzter zeit auch vermehrt gekauft...^^ dann dunkelblaue jeanshosen oder für den sommer hab ich jetzt auch eine kurze gelbe un eine kurze türkise hose ^^
oohh un ich liebe chucks <3 un vans auch, aber die stehn mir leider nicht un ich muss mich mit unbequemen ballerinas zufrieden geben v.v (jedenfalls im sommer). Und außerdem liebe ich meinen lila un rosa pali..
musik geh ich richtung rock, metal.. auch punk, techno, un teilweise sogar hip-hop oder rap..

yoa lebensmotto.. mh ich denk ich bin iwas zwischen optimist und pesimist.. "Scheiß auf alles, scheiß auf jeden, mach DEIN ding un leb DEIN leben" find ich ein scönes motto.. vllt nicht unbedingt auf "alles scheißen" aber sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

meinen style kann man nicht beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ähm puma schue e-sport t-shirt buh ähm gold kette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaius kamui (14. Juni 2008)

also ich würd mal allen marken Fetischisten und Farbmonopolisten sagen style ist was man austrahlt nicht was man auf der haut trägt ein Noob bleibt ein Noob auch wenn street, punk, oder edel trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

joa ich trage halt bis das was ich gerade trage immer 'noname' kleidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (14. Juni 2008)

gamerfront schrieb:


> joa ich trage halt bis das was ich gerade trage immer 'noname' kleidung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Satz verstehe ich nicht... Tu trägst etwas bis No-name... 
Oder.. was du gerade trägst ist No-name?
Oder.. Du trägst Sachen, bis sie als No-Name gelten?
Irgendwie krieg ich da keinen Sinn.. 
Oder meinst du "ich trage halt bis auf das, was ich gerade trage, immer No-name Kleidung"?
Dann wäre da der *pling-Groschen-Fall*-Effekt


----------



## Theroas (14. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Captain.. jetzt streiten sie sich über Schuhwerk und sie verstehen
sich nicht mehr eindeutig. Ich bin.. ..verwirrt.
Auch die Sensoren entdecken keinen Sinn dahinter.*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich brech ab, das halt ich nich aus is das geil XDDDDDDDDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Juni 2008)

@Theroas: was erwartest du als Themen in einem Thread in dem es um "Style" geht? *fg*


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> *Captain.. jetzt streiten sie sich über Schuhwerk und sie verstehen
> sich nicht mehr eindeutig. Ich bin.. ..verwirrt.
> Auch die Sensoren entdecken keinen Sinn dahinter.*



Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm da fällt mir ein .. Des hab ich auch schon lang net mehr geschaut ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (15. Juni 2008)

Haare bisschen einwachsen und bisschen rumstylen
Dunkelblaue Jeans
Weiße Nike- oder Reeboksneakers
Weißen Gürtel dazu
Und nen weißen T-Shirt mit irgendeinen dummen Spruch drauf, ich trage zum Beispiel von "Philips-Let´s make things better!" oder "Persil-Auf ins Vergnügen!"

So sehe ich eigentlich jeden Tag aus xD


----------



## airace (15. Juni 2008)

mhh mein style erher dunkel und punkig ich hab ca. 10 paare Vans hab sonst keine anderen schuhe ^^ kurze socken zur sommerzeit kurze Hosen ich dunkel grün/schwarz im sommer Jeans von Levis ein bischen auf Baggy aber nicht zu extrem...ein paar röhrenjens hab ich auch noch...pullover hab ich fast alle von Jack&Jones meist mit steifen oder schachbrettmuster ich trage auch gerne Dexentes lila ( also nicht so extrem) untem rum ne gemütliche Boxxer von ernstings und unterm Pullover trage ich meist Polos in fasta allen farben auser pink

achso mein lebensstil.... desto härter desto besser..... und ich lache jeden tag soooo viel dsa mier der bauch wehtut^^

//edit achso meine Haare ich sach nur BLOND SCHULTERLANG UND LOCKIG


----------



## Taras (15. Juni 2008)

Jeans, (Band)shirt, alte verschlissene Chucks - das war's.
Musik: "rockig bis skaige" Ecke.
Haare kurz, kein Gel oder so was.


----------



## pheonix312 (16. Juni 2008)

Mhh...mein "style sind, 15loch weiß geschnürte Boots, Nieten besetzte Lederjacke, gechlorte Hose, Bandshirts usw...
Als Frisur einen grünen Iro und einen orangen Seiteniro...
An Musik Punk,Ska,Hardcore,Screamo und und und...


So und nun allen eine gute Nacht =)


----------



## Theroas (16. Juni 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> @Theroas: was erwartest du als Themen in einem Thread in dem es um "Style" geht? *fg*



Ja gar keine - but Commander Data does. ^^


----------



## UnterHund (16. Juni 2008)

Mein Style? Eher mein Stil.
Geht wohl in die Metal/Gothic Richtung

ca. schulterlange Haare meist hinten zusammengebunden. Boonie-Hat, Sonnenbrille oder normale Brille (530€!! sry fürs protzen aber... *g*)
Band-Longsleeves oder Bandshirts und n Armyhemd drüber. div Armschrmuck (kein Silber mehr seit ich ne Allergie hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Ringe
Schwarze oder Camo cargohosen. (Taschen gefüllt mit allem möglichen, Lederhandschuhe,TacLight,Messer)
schwarze Rangerstiefel

Musik: Mono Inc, Sabaton, die ganze Sirenia-Tristania-Nightwish-LacunaCoil-WithinTempation gruppe, Anathema, Sonata Arctica, etc.


Ansonsten tanz ich dem türkischen "Kultur"verein um die Ecke ganz gerne mit nem Infidel-Shirt auf der Nase rum.
Infidel T-Shirt (Ich seh nicht ganz so gut aus und die SAW fehlt mir auch *g*)

UnterHund


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juni 2008)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

HmmHmm.. Vans und Chucks, entweder weiße oder schwarze Socken. Dise sind aber dünn von Nike. Weißes Tshirt oder so von C&A, Billabong, Quiksilver undso Skatermarken halt.
Jeans oder Knielange Badehosen von diversen Marken.
Kp wie die Harre sind weil ich net weiß wie ichs nennen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik: Metal, Nu-Metal, Punk Rock usw


----------



## Snowrain (17. Juni 2008)

Schlagring Tuch , Ghetto blaster electro shirt, röhren jeans (schwarz) vans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch emo style genannt .. auch wenn ich keine bin 

Lieblingsmarke = Famous Stars and Straps


----------



## Lomiraan (17. Juni 2008)

XD

Ich bin MAINSTREAM und STOLZ drauf^^

Ich hab eig so ziemlich alle T-shirts und hosen von S.Oliver und Schuhe puma.

Haare sind nich kurz, nich lang...so über die ohren^^

Un ddann wird natürlich nur gute musi ghört^^
PunkRock, Metal, usw.


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Picaldi Jeans
Picaldi T-shirts
D&G Shirts
Armani shirts
"Normale" schwarze shirts
"Normale" weisse shirts
La Martina Hemdn,t-shirts
Polo shirts
Nike Airmax
Haare:"Boxerschnitt"

Mein Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik:Massiv,Bushido(aber nicht mehr so viel,macht nur noch müll),K.I.Z,Sido(aber nur das neue Album),ab und zu auch so electro und House,


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2008)

Snowrain schrieb:


> Schlagring Tuch , Ghetto blaster electro shirt, röhren jeans (schwarz) vans
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr fällt mir dazu net ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Anti-Mainstream, ich trage immer dunkle Sachen wie Bandshirt, usw.!
Haarschnitt siehe mein Avatar-Foto.
Das ist mein einzigartiger Stil!!


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich bin Anti-Mainstream, ich trage immer dunkle Sachen wie Bandshirt, usw.!
> Haarschnitt siehe mein Avatar-Foto.
> Das ist mein einzigartiger Stil!!



Dein Haarschnitt ist komisch *find*


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Jeder hat seine Meinung und seinen Stil, ich habe vorhin geschrieben, dass mein Stil einzigartig ist.


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Okay,einzigartig komisch!


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ich bin Anti-Mainstream, ich trage immer dunkle Sachen wie Bandshirt, usw.!



Zumindest auf deinem Mybuffed-Bild trägst du ein beiges T-Shirt, auch wenn du es nachträglich sehr nachlässig geschwärzt hast.


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Zumindest auf deinem Mybuffed-Bild trägst du ein beiges T-Shirt, auch wenn du es nachträglich sehr nachlässig geschwärzt hast.



Das Bild ist mindestens 3 Monate alt und ist eher für "offizielle Anlässe" gedacht!


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Das Bild ist mindestens 3 Monate alt und ist eher für *"offizielle Anlässe"* gedacht!


Aha, deswegen wahrscheinlich auch diese, ääähm, Brille!?


----------



## Black Muffin (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Dein Haarschnitt ist komisch *find*


/sign



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Zumindest auf deinem Mybuffed-Bild trägst du ein beiges T-Shirt, auch wenn du es nachträglich sehr nachlässig geschwärzt hast.


Oo das stimmt ja... es gibt sogar Leute, die ein schwarzes Tee im schrank haben!


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub mit der Brille will der wie Terminator sein oder so,der hat ja in irgend einem anderen Thread geschrieben das er Terminator mag,das erklärt dan auch das rote da^^


----------



## nalcarya (21. Juni 2008)

Oh ja, Bandshirts zu tragen ist ja sowas von einzigartig und 100%ig "Antimainstream". Oo


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

naja lasst ihn, er sagte ja er hat nen einzigartigen style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*freu*  letztens angekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



style steht irgentwo auf seite 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Garnüscht, da steht nix zum style, du fragst da nur anchm hurrican oder so ^^

edit: steht auf seite 1 Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (22. Juni 2008)

eigendlich ganz normale sachen xD 
blaue/schwarze jeans (meistens schwarz)
vans (ja wess passt net ganz UND NEIN bin kein emo xD )
und dna meistens irgendein schwarzes t-shirt oder band t-shirt^^
ja musik eigendlich nur: soil (eine band net die musikrichtung);rise against;trapt;linken park^^


----------



## grimmjow (1. Juli 2008)

Normal o_O"

Trage meist (Band-)Shirts.
Normale Jeanshosen, meistens Schwarz.
Schwarze Chucks (weil sie bequem sind)
Mich erkennt eig niemand als ein Kerl der Metal hört. Nur ab und zu, wenn ichn Bandshirt anhab, werd ich angesprochen, dass wars auch. Da ich Türke bin, werde ich meist in die Schublade der: "OMG! Du hörst Hip-Hop und hast nix in der Birne." geschoben. =_= 
Njo.

PS: Nix gegen Hip-Hop, höre selber manchmal welchen, aber meist nur Eminem. Weil er meiner Meinung nach gute Mucke macht. =P

PSS: Ich weiche wie immer zu sehr vom Thema ab.


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2008)

Ich kleide mich eigentlich nicht sonderlich auffällig, wenig Schmuck, überwiegend in gedeckten Farben. Wenn ich morgens zur Uni gehe muss mehr auch nicht sein, ich bin schliesslich zum lernen da. Unter der Woche und tagsüber trage ich meistens Jeans und normale Shirts (Bandshirts, Carhartt, Dropdead), dazu normale Chucks und meistens auch eine Strickmütze, wenn morgens mal wieder die Zeit gefehlt hat, mir die Haare vernünftig zu machen. Gerne mag ich auch karierte Blusen und Kapus, weil die recht bequem sind und man sie einfach überziehen kann, wenn es doch mal etwas kälter wird. Abends darf es dann auch schon mal ein kurzer Jeansrock sein, hohe Absätze, Kettchen und Glitzerklamotten sind allerdings nicht meine Welt.

Musikalisch tendiere ich in Richtung Metalcore/Deathcore/Grind, gelegentlich kann man mich aber auch für guten Punkrock oder sogar EBM begeistern. Solange es handgemachte Musik mit Sinn und Verstand ist, bin ich da sehr offen.


----------



## QcK (1. Juli 2008)

Och Anziehsachen:

In der Freizeit eher lässige Sachen wie z.b. Burton, Carhartt, Reell, Element etc. liegt vllt auch an meiner Skatervergangenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder schick wenn ich abends weggehe... Lacoste, Burberry, Hilfiger, Marco Polo, Paul and Shark etc...

Musik höre ich am liebsten Ammi Hip-Hop wie z.b. Will smith und sehr viel Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Qlimax lässt Grüßen :>


----------



## Succubie (1. Juli 2008)

ich trage meistens t-shirts oder kapuzenpullis, von schwarz bis in sämtlichen dunklen farben. an hosen habe ich nur jeans^^. eine lieblingsmarke hab ich nicht, ich denk mir nur hauptsache es sieht gut aus und hält, egal von welcher marke es ist. 

an musik höre ich mehr elekronische musik, aber kein sinnloses techno oder trance, mehr in richtung wave, und wenn es mir gefällt auch gelegentlich mal songs oder bands aus anderen musik-richtungen^^, aber blos _*KEIN*_ hip-hop *schauder über den rücken lauf*.



so zum stand der dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ozmanis Wrecks (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Style ist, dass ich keinen habe. Meist Jeans, geklebte Turnschuhe, ein T-Shirt ohne Mundgeruch und ein Basecap. Und immer einen w20 in der Tasche - man weiß ja nie, wann man mal nen Bluff-Check machen muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

Ozmanis schrieb:


> Und immer einen w20 in der Tasche - man weiß ja nie, wann man mal nen Bluff-Check machen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab auch immer einen im Rucksack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (3. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Zu besonderen Anlässen trage ich diese cardassianische
Glückshaube.  Kann ich durch sie meinen "Style" verbessern?
Mein Selbstanalyseprogramm gab mir auf diese Frage leider
keine eindeutige Antwort.*_


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Also mein Style is einfach so grad was mir passt^^

Is ne Mischung zwischen Skater und Normalo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Musik bin ich voll auf mEtAl, rOcK und so....
Und immr mehr House und Trance lieb den Shit einfach^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und lieblingsmarke gibts ned bei mir ich kauf einfach was mir gefällt


----------

